# Top 10: Versatile Tops



## daer0n (Jun 26, 2008)

Forever 21 Embroidered Kimono
This bold red kimono looks killer on just about every body type. Balance the flirty flutter sleeves and busy embroidered hem with a pair of solid white stovepipes for the ultimate summer ensemble. And if you happen to be heading to the beach, try wearing the kimono as a sexy bathing suit cover-up. 

$24.80 at Forever21.com 






Lisa Curran Crochet Dress
A cover-up this chic isn't just for strolling along the beach. For maximum mileage, pair it with stacks of wooden bangles, a chunky beaded necklace and edgy cork wedges for a night on the town. During the day, work it with a wide-brim fedora, oversize shades and metallic flip-flops. 

$160 at LisaCurran.com 





Forever 21 Cropped Sweater Top
With the AC on full blast during these sizzling summer months, a cropped cotton sweater like this Forever 21 fave is a must. Plus, a piece this versatile can easily be paired with pants (just no Britney midriffs, please!) or complement a flirty strapless dress. 






Rampage Embroidered Tunic
This breezy bohemian tunic will take you from boardroom to bar in a flash. For the office, pair it with light or dark straight-leg pants and a pump. For the weekend, don it with cropped black leggings and metallic ballet flats. For a night on the town, think hot pants, a chunky necklace, killer heels and a clutch. And by the way, the drop waist does wonders for concealing an oversize caboose. 

$19.99 at Rampage.com 





Forever 21 Gathered Tube Top
Whether you're dancing or dining, this forgiving tube dress definitely fits the bill. Should you feel the need to flaunt it at the office, make sure to tone it down with cropped leggings and a fitted shrug or blazer. 

$19.80 at Forever21.com 





Lux Open Cardigan
Pair this cutting-edge cardi with dark-rinse denim jeans and a tank to bring your outfit back to life. Casually throw it over one of the season's popular maxi dresses for evening strolls along the beach. Add a textured, skinny belt at the waist to either option, slip on a pair of heels, and you're ready for an evening out. 

$42 at UrbanOutfitters.com 





Sparkle &amp; Fade Floral Slip Dress
Lingerie this stylish should be seen well beyond the bedroom. Simply layer it over a solid opaque slip (remember, mystery is key), and you've got a smashing new dress! Slip into a pair of strappy sandals, and you're ready to hit the party circuit this summer. To tone it down, wear the slip beneath a body-hugging blazer and wide-leg pants. 

$48 at UrbanOutfitters.com 





American Apparel Hoody Dress
This extra-long hoodie dress is equipped to handle so much more than coffee runs to Starbucks. Don it with leather booties and a straw fedora for a rockin' daytime look. Or layer it over leggings (and sandals) for a more casual yet just-as-cool movie night with the girls. 

$39 at AmericanApparel.net 





American Apparel Sheer Rip Tunique
Like it or not, the tunic (aka shift dress) has made a major comeback. This stretchy '80s-inspired version is a stunner when styled with bare legs and a wide belt slung across the hips. Suffering from PMS bloat? Simply wrap the belt around your waist to instantly create the illusion of a svelte hourglass shape.

$36 at AmericanApparel.net 





BDG Linen Halter Vest
Say hello to summer with a lightweight linen vest in ivory. Pair it with a fitted blouse and wide-leg cuffed trousers, _et voila_, you've got the Diane Keaton look down pat. For an undeniably sexy evening look, try sporting the vest solo. Yep, it's perfectly acceptable (and fun!) to flaunt a low-cut halter back. 

$48 at UrbanOutfitters.com 

Source


----------



## Ashley (Jun 26, 2008)

Great affordable finds! I like the Rampage tunic.

I kinda disagree with the blogger on the kimono. I find that very skinny, flat/small chested girls look best in shirts like that.


----------



## Anthea (Jun 26, 2008)

I quite like a few of those in particular the Crochet Dress, some of the others I wouldn't wear. Thanks for posting Nury.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great affordable finds! I like the Rampage tunic.
I kinda disagree with the blogger on the kimono. I find that very skinny, flat/small chested girls look best in shirts like that.

I agree with you Ash!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 26, 2008)

I really like that kimono top. There are some cute items here. Thanks for posting!


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Jun 26, 2008)

ohhh the crochet dress is sooo pretty - maybe different sleeves though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jun 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I quite like a few of those in particular the Crochet Dress, some of the others I wouldn't wear. Thanks for posting Nury.



The crochet dress is my favorite



.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 26, 2008)

I love the American Apparel Sheer Rip Tunique, I want it.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 26, 2008)

These are cute . I really like that crochet dress


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 26, 2008)

Some of these are really cute!

I wouldn't wear the hoody-dress though.


----------



## monniej (Jun 26, 2008)

i really like number 2. very cute!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 26, 2008)

i like the crochet dress, very cute !


----------



## typicalblonde (Jun 26, 2008)

i love the hoody top... wish i cud get sumtinlike dat over ere....


----------



## cookarikappou (Jun 27, 2008)

my fave is the tube top i like the flow and style, the second one is the hoodie, i love the color...


----------



## cassie4mark (Jun 27, 2008)

I love the Rampage tunic! so boho chic


----------



## savvywoman (Jun 30, 2008)

I like that red kimono top!!


----------



## katana (Jun 30, 2008)

Some of those are really cute!


----------



## Nick007 (Jun 30, 2008)

Man that red top would be perfect for a concert i'm going to, but it's not on their website!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 1, 2008)

i love the crochet sweater top! it's so cute &amp; versatile!

i love forever 21 period. too bad the closest store is like a state away. ;(


----------



## shesadiva (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow, I love the Cropped Sweater Top and the hoody dress.


----------



## Karren (Jul 5, 2008)

I just love the Lisa Curran Crochet Dress and the tube top is cute though I have a hard time wearing those... for some reason... lol


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 5, 2008)

There's a couple of pretty tops in there, I like the kimono top, very pretty.


----------

